# Where can I buy citric acid?



## guest9969 (Apr 16, 2004)

I don't want to have to order it online though. I want to make bath fizzies for x-mas gifts and tomorrow is the only day I'll have time.

Anyone know where I could buy it in a store? My grocer didn't have it...

TIA!


----------



## guest9969 (Apr 16, 2004)




----------



## new_mom_sd (Mar 19, 2005)

Try craft (soapmaking or tie-dye section) stores in your area. I have seen it in couple of such stores.


----------



## thomlynn (Apr 20, 2006)

DH says they have it at his pharmacy, a small independent one might even order it for you if they don't have it (yet another reason to shop at your neighborhood pharmacy)







: . He says he's also seen it at the health food store.


----------



## guest9969 (Apr 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thomlynn* 
DH says they have it at his pharmacy, a small independent one might even order it for you if they don't have it (yet another reason to shop at your neighborhood pharmacy.

We have a small one down the street from work - I'll try there tomorrow. Thanks!!!


----------



## varaonaid (Jul 20, 2006)

FWIW, I've purchased it before labeled as "sour salt". I think it was a salt alternative (the one we bought was Kosher and looked to be in the international section).

HTH's!


----------



## paschallraschalls (Jan 14, 2006)

I have found it at Hobby Lobby on the isle with soap and candle making supplies


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Beer/wine making supply shops.

That's where I buy mine.


----------



## Scrubsjm (Apr 28, 2006)

I found mine at the health food store in the bulk spices section.


----------

